# Best 3x3 on market?



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

This thread is to collect data for which 3x3 is the best for my YouTube Channel and for your own personal interest so people can see which one to buy. The polling results will be put on my channel, so you know, however the reviews won't be. If you poll other, please post a reply on what cube it actually is, if you can. Thank You!


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Valk power?


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Valk power?


 Sorry, just realised I forgot, I will fix that


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

I pressed edit button and I can't change the cube names. I guess I'll have to say that the Valk and Valk Power are together. If anyone knows how to change names, tell me. I also can't add another additional response.

Make sure to poll in the next few days, as I need to post this on YouTube channel soon


----------



## Wood (Jan 5, 2018)

I love gan above others the most


----------



## kemuat (Jan 5, 2018)

YAN3 M all the way. Best value, nicest feeling, and on-par performance with the latest cubes coming out. Also, what is your YouTube channel name?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 5, 2018)

Although it is expensive the Gan Air SM is probably the best.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Although it is expensive the Gan Air SM is *certaintly* the best.


Fixed


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 6, 2018)

kemuat said:


> YAN3 M all the way. Best value, nicest feeling, and on-par performance with the latest cubes coming out. Also, what is your YouTube channel name?



It is 'ThePocketCuber', will upload in 2-3 days! Good to see people voting!


----------



## CuberJK77 (Jan 6, 2018)

I got the thunderclap v2, valk3, gts2, Mf3rs, warriorw, yuexiao pro m. On it's way are the Mf3rs2 and yuxin little magic. When the 2 will arrive, i can vote better. 
For now, the most fun is the yuexiao pro m. Gts2, valk3 and Mf3rs are easier to turn, but the feeling with the yuexiao fits best to me. Pretty exited about the yuxin and some projects i wanna do with the best budget cube (Warriorw, Mf3rs2, Mf3rs, yuxin?) . Thought of force cubes, f2l cube, cross cube, oll/pll, Sudoku and magnets.


----------



## Wood (Jan 7, 2018)

If you are looking for information about best speed cubes you may benefit from this guide about what to look for in the speed cubes. 
Found it on reddit a few days ago


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 7, 2018)

Although I still use the MF3RS2, I have tried a Gan Air before and I think it is the best as well.


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 7, 2018)

^^^^^^
I just can't afford it right now


----------



## Sion (Jan 7, 2018)

Get a 356sv2 lite. it's the gans 356 before the air.It feels amazing. trust me


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 7, 2018)

Putting this on YouTube channel now, before today ends, be sure to watch it!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2018)

I use a normal Valk 3 (not the power and unmagnetized). Out of the cubes listed I also have the Air and Yuexiao (not the pro, don't know which one you are referring to).


----------



## sloshycomic123 (Jan 8, 2018)

My main is the Moyu Weilong GTS2 and my backup main is the Gan 356 Air Master. When I get better I might get a Valk Power M


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't see it up yet..??


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 9, 2018)

Yeh, it's not uploading, I'll try again today


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 17, 2018)

Sion said:


> Get a 356sv2 lite. it's the gans 356 before the air.It feels amazing. trust me


I am a HUGE fan of the original 356 with the v2 center caps.


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 18, 2018)

Most people think GTS2M is the best cube because its the most affordable mangetic cube at around $25 USD and most people like it alot


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 18, 2018)

ZenTheCuber said:


> Most people think GTS2M is the best cube


If by most you mean 23.3%.


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 19, 2018)

AlphaSheep said:


> If by most you mean 23.3%.


 
Well not everyone is on the forums


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jan 19, 2018)

And you can say 'most people', when in fact most people voted for something else. It just has more votes


----------



## Stuart Wade (Mar 8, 2018)

All opinionated. Just a fun discussion. I love the Valk 3 Power and GTS 2, but for practice sometimes I just use a simple Guanlong. I love the feel of it and it is also my blindfolded cube. The Valk 3 Power is my OH cube though. So comment away on the best 3x3 for certain situations!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 8, 2018)

I think the MF3RS2 is the best BUDGET cube on the market right now.


----------



## JustSomeRandomDude (Mar 11, 2018)

I mostly agree with the GAN option, I love the GTS2M too, and the Valk is a good cube too but too stable imo to get the most out of those magnets. The GAN can get away with loose tensions, going as far as the purple ges, granting more speed while retaining enough stability.

But we know that, in the end, it'll become a matter of turning-styles.


----------

